# Fastest Firewood Processor?



## J.Walker (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone seen or read about "The Wood Chomper", www.chomper.net Lookes to be a great way to process logs into split firewood. With most processors cutting the logs with a blade or chain this unit uses a shear to cut the logs and split them. Anyone used one? Their made out in the P.N.W., at Rainier Hydraulics.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 1, 2007)

I've seen lots of used ones for sale.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Feb 1, 2007)

I have seen one of these run and it would take one bad machine to out produce one.
http://www.cord-master.com/


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 1, 2007)

The nice thing about the chomper is that by shearing the wood,it reduces drying time by close to 50%


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 2, 2007)

> The nice thing about the chomper is that by shearing the wood,it reduces drying time by close to 50%




I saw that in the company promo, but I don't understand why.
The device still splits using wedges, so how can the bucking cut using a shear make such a huge difference?

I also heard that this processor is pretty much useless on some hardwoods and stringy type woods. See other thread on processors in this forum.

Anyone care to explain?


----------



## Corley5 (Feb 2, 2007)

I've read and been told that Chompers don't like frozen wood or dry wood. They tend to crush it rather than shear it.


----------



## underwor (Feb 3, 2007)

I think I posted this last summer. It may not be the safest, but it is fast. (This is a 16.3 Mb file)

http://165.234.175.12/photos/Equipment/Rick Klebe Splitter.wmv


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 3, 2007)

underwor said:


> I think I posted this last summer. It may not be the safest, but it is fast. (This is a 16.3 Mb file)
> 
> http://165.234.175.12/photos/Equipment/Rick Klebe Splitter.wmv



That thing is downright scary. I like the unique idea but it gives me the chills just watching it.


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 3, 2007)

grandpatractor said:


> That thing is downright scary. I like the unique idea but it gives me the chills just watching it.



I second that motion...scary as hell...


----------



## BC_Logger (Feb 3, 2007)

underwor said:


> I think I posted this last summer. It may not be the safest, but it is fast. (This is a 16.3 Mb file)
> 
> http://165.234.175.12/photos/Equipment/Rick Klebe Splitter.wmv



one little slip and good bye hand fingers .....:jawdrop:


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Feb 4, 2007)

Butch(OH) said:


> I have seen one of these run and it would take one bad machine to out produce one.
> http://www.cord-master.com/




yup, 30-50 cords a day..... if you have the logs to support itumpkin2:


----------



## JohnH (Feb 4, 2007)

The 2 top I would say are Cord King and Mutlitech. I like the cord kings saw better than the bar saws. You dont have to sharpen it as much and it lighting fast.


----------



## ben14826 (Feb 17, 2007)

The cord master is the fastest. The Chomper SUCKS! I had one a year ago and I hated it so much that I sold it after putting about 75 hours on it. Worst investment you could make if you ask me. If you want more details let me know.


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 17, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> The cord master is the fastest. The Chomper SUCKS! I had one a year ago and I hated it so much that I sold it after putting about 75 hours on it. Worst investment you could make if you ask me. If you want more details let me know.



What were the problems with it?


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 17, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> The cord master is the fastest. The Chomper SUCKS! I had one a year ago and I hated it so much that I sold it after putting about 75 hours on it. Worst investment you could make if you ask me. If you want more details let me know.



So Ben are you using a Cord Master now?


----------



## ben14826 (Feb 18, 2007)

No I don't have a cord master now. They're over 100k new, so that is sometime in the future. As for the Chomper I had nothin but trouble. I had the automatic version and it was still MORE work than doing wood with a chainsaw and splitter! Besides that all it did was make a mess. the wood would just shatter and crumble. It wouldn't take any big or crooked logs WHATSOEVER. It was forever getting wood stuck in it with no way to get it out. It slides around all over the place, gouges in the ground, WILL NOT pull any decent size tree into at all because the winch sucks, the cables are tiny and break. Basically take every claim that they say it will do, and put a will not do in front of it. They are built pretty well, but they just absolutely suck IMO.


----------



## ben14826 (Feb 18, 2007)

forgot to mention that it is SLOWWWWWWWWWW. Much slower than chainsaw and splitter.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 18, 2007)

*cordmaster all the way*

Ive watched my best friend run his cordmaster 36 and that thing is insane!! the carbide blade is alot better than the bar/ chain models the blade stays sharper longer especially for cutting dirty wood. i sure wish i could afford one of them.......as for the chomper , it looks pretty clumsy. i wouldnt waste my money or time on it. id buy me a cordmaster instead.


----------



## ADAMH (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a chomper model 14...only downside is that it can only take about 13.5inch diamter logs...however my supplier supplies me less than that so its not an issue.

other than that its neat.... processes at ground level so that no grapples or equipment like that is needed... it likes maple and birch...not so much with knots..or twisty wood....

main cylinder is a nasty 6inch diameter..it has a 18hp honda v-twin powering it...built like a brick ???? house... its a small unit but weighs in at 3500lbs..lots of huge thick steel used in it...its a bit slow...BUT..requires no maintanance...no silly blades or chains to sharpen... thats the key...and is very portable..its all hydralic powered..it has 12 levers so its gonna take a while to get apt at using it proficiently


will give updates as I use it more... I have only done a few logs so far with it..


----------



## Wismer (Mar 29, 2007)

how bout some pictures gentlemen


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 29, 2007)

here ya go buddy:
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o297/ben14826/Picture265.jpg
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o297/ben14826/Picture266.jpg
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o297/ben14826/Picture264.jpg
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o297/ben14826/Picture261.jpg


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 30, 2007)

It looks lonely out there all by itself with no wood to chomp.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Mar 30, 2007)

ADAMH said:


> I have a chomper model 14...only downside is that it can only take about 13.5inch diamter logs...however my supplier supplies me less than that so its not an issue.
> 
> other than that its neat.... processes at ground level so that no grapples or equipment like that is needed... it likes maple and birch...not so much with knots..or twisty wood....
> 
> ...


Adam H where are you located ? If not to far away, I wouldn't mind watching this thing work. Was seriously interested in this unit about 5 years ago . Their was one in New Britain but i didn't take a look.
Spent a day at the cordmaster factory in Smiths Falls a few years back and they are slick.Problem being wood supply,a 1000 cords is a lot of wood to say the least.


----------



## A100HVA (Mar 30, 2007)

52" KODIAK-carbide


----------



## bassman (Mar 31, 2007)

my 2 cents .
If you are spending this much on anything go and spend a day using one .
I bought a front mount mower from a guy that wouldnt let me try it and ended up returning it and him trying to screw me out of my money.
I went to john deere and they delivered it friday full of gas and said TRY IT then monday we made a deal.
My Stihl dealer tries to lend me saws for the weekend but I know better.


----------



## Schultzz (Mar 31, 2007)

*Answer*



Booshcat said:


> I saw that in the company promo, but I don't understand why.
> The device still splits using wedges, so how can the bucking cut using a shear make such a huge difference?
> 
> I also heard that this processor is pretty much useless on some hardwoods and stringy type woods. See other thread on processors in this forum.
> ...



The Chomper fractures the wood cells (like capillaries), and enables the wood to dry much faster. Look at the end of a piece of wood that has been sheared and you will see what I mean. Dry or frozen wood make a big mess. 
Green poles are the best to use with a Chomper. You almost need two types of processors to get the job done!


----------



## farmer fred (Apr 26, 2007)

*Using a chomper*

From the look's of it every log you have to fasten a choke cable.If the logs are all stacked up sounds pretty scary to climb around and pull logs off a pile like that.If you are looking for one that is fast with little maint check out a cord king.I would not recomend buying a new one.They are way overpriced and there workmanship sucks,buy a used one that some one else has gone through the refabing.They are SCARY fast but once you have the bugs out there a good machine.I have owned my #54 going on 4 years.Best of luck


----------



## A100HVA (Apr 27, 2007)

farmer fred said:


> From the look's of it every log you have to fasten a choke cable.If the logs are all stacked up sounds pretty scary to climb around and pull logs off a pile like that.If you are looking for one that is fast with little maint check out a cord king.I would not recomend buying a new one.They are way overpriced and there workmanship sucks,buy a used one that some one else has gone through the refabing.They are SCARY fast but once you have the bugs out there a good machine.I have owned my #54 going on 4 years.Best of luck


EXCELLENT ADVICE
here's a video of my 12 year old son running mine
http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/?action=view&current=APRIL212007005.flv


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 27, 2007)

Here is a large modle for sale for $55k
http://firewoodcenter.com/discussionforum/ShowMessage.asp?ID=1820

New saw and fluids. Sorry no pics, it's getting painted for sale


----------



## sgtfollette (Sep 28, 2009)

*chomper owner*

I own and operate a chomper in East Texas. I cut all sorts of hardwoods. What I've found,is that when a log has a large knot,or the crotch of a log,hte chomper can have a problem splitting the wood. How I solve this problen,is to cut just prior to the knot or crotch,because the grain in these sections are so twisted that they will not split easy. But by cutting around this section.it splits that section without any effort. As I use a parlor type fireplace,and use shorter lengths of wood (4"to 8") I'm never without firewood for my self,and it makes great kindling. As for being scary,the only place you might get hurt,is if your somewhere behind the chomper where the logs are being pulled up into the chomper,a log can shift very fast and you do not want to be anywhere in this area. I've only been hurt once,and it was my fault. I had a log get into a bind with another log,and tried to undo the bind while the cable still had tension on it. I learned that lesson the hard way,27 stitches. Other than my mistake I've never had a problem,in fact I have my 12 year old grand son work the controls as I work the logs and cable. It's that simple to operate. If you need further info email me "[email protected]"


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Sep 28, 2009)

The problem with some processors is that you cannot resplit the wood so it goes through the splitter and if the pieces are too big then too bad. That is a real problem with some customers. I get my firewood now from a guy with a Multiteck and his pieces are all over the map for size. I often have to split some blocks into 4-5 pieces they are so big. They simply will not fit into my woodstove if I do not split them. I also get an equal number of small pieces. Stuff that is 2" square or less. 

My brother's business competes against 2-3 other companies with processors and he keeps getting business because he carefully watches his splits and if the pieces are too big, he grabs them and resplits them. Customers cannot tell him exactly what they like so much about his wood, but he knows it is consistent size.

Also all firewood processor videos are deceptive because they always show nice clean straight logs being used. I would love to see a firewood yard with 1500-2000 cords of logs that look like what those guys always show in their videos. They must be magic trees because I have never seen trees grow that straight in those kinds of quantities.


----------



## jack&jill (Oct 8, 2009)

We've had a chomper for almost 10 years. Real work horse, very good customer service and never really needs much. No big expensive replacement parts/repairs.
It is hard on frozen wood. Like all things be prepared and get your stock pile done ahead of time so you don't have to work when it is freezing out either.

Everything in the firewood and logging business is dangerous.
I never thought as the wife of a cutter, the chomper was a threat to him or his crew. In fact I think its better than other stuff we've had to do.

my kids load the conveyor 
I've actually loved this machine.
It does work best with a crew of 2 though.
Selling mine, if anyone is interested.


----------



## loup (Oct 12, 2009)

*Chomper*

Jack +Jill I'm interested in your chomper wood processor. How can I get in touch with you?


----------



## jack&jill (Oct 13, 2009)

*chomper*

We're in Colorado, we won't be shipping, you would need to come & look at it & haul it yourself.

I can use an SUV to haul the conveyor, need a 1 ton to haul the Chomper, hoping to sell them together.


----------



## loup (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, Jack+Jill Please give me a call @ 603 279 5720 or send me an email at [email protected] with your phone# so we could talk about the chomper and the price of the chomper and the conveyor. Thanks Lou


----------

